# Fictional Witches??



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a list of fictional witches

List of fictional witches - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Although I've always liked the Terry Pratchett witches names

Granny Weatherwax
Nanny Ogg and her murderous cat Greebo
Agnes Nitt


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

My wife would fill your party with the female characters from Harry Potter. Professors McGonagall, Sprout, and of course Madame Hooch. My all time favorite witch though will always be Witchypoo from H.R. Puffinstuff. I used to suffer through watching the Bay City Rollers saturday morning show just to see my Witchypoo trying to take them down. Jeez, does anyone else even remember that?


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

I always thought Wilhelmina W. Withiepoo from H.R. Pufnstuf was hilarious. That was one hot-rodded broom.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

omg. ya'll, I hadn't even thought of her in....*ahem* 34 years!! I remember watching that show when I was about 5 years old!! LOL

If I do a Harry Potter witch, no parents will get it, if I do Withiepoo, no kids will get it!! LOL

I guess Wizard of Oz is the only generation crossover witch!! LOL


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

3 of ya?


The Norn! The weavers of fate. Many viking tales...











How about the Moirae? AKA, the Fates. 

From Disney's Hercules, to the old clash of the titans, to MACBETH. about as cross generational as it gets. 











(I'm going witches next year, and gearing up, LOTS of research...)


From Russia, you have Baba Yaga. The Bone Mother! Of which, there are three (all named the same, so as to confuse you), who only got together when things were VERY bad.


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

My daughter, mother & myself are actually going as Granny Weatherwax
Nanny Ogg and Agnes Nitt (in that order) this year 

Other witches include.

Hazel McWitch from Rentaghost, Not sure if you got that in the states. She was played by Molly Weir who is my idle as an actor.. I adore her and my lasting regret is never writing to her before she died 









There is also Baba Yaga (the witch with the house with chicken legs) from Russian folklore.

I think of serveral women tried as witches in my area but they dont count as fictional.

EDIT and on consultation with my family...

Aughra from The Dark Crystal









any witch from Roald Dahl's The Witches. Though the head witch does look like Morticia Adams.

The White Witch from The Lion, the Witch & The wardrobe.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, with Witchipoo, the adults would get it and the kids would think it was hilarious.

You could try Ursula the Sea Witch from Little Mermaid...everyone would get that one.

Witch Hazel from Bugs Bunny.

Any of the Disney Witches.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

The Old Woman of Razorback Hollow, Haggis. She was the witch from Pumpkinhead - to this day one of the most believable, creepy, dangerous witches I've ever seen in film.

The Sisters from Neil Gaiman's Stardust.

Circe, from Greek Mythology.

Medea, from the same.

The leader of the witches from Roald Dahl's "The Witches".

And then there is rumor. The accused in Salem were doing something witches weren't supposed to be able to do - they were reciting the Lord's Prayer before the hangman did his duty.
Onlookers were deeply disturbed at the sight, and the tide of public opinion began to turn.
One of the main accusers, a girl named Abigail Williams, was shunned by the population afterwards, and no one trusted her. Soon, rumor began to spread that if anyone was truly a servant of the Devil, she was a prime candidate. Some speculated that she may have been the only real witch in Salem and Danvers, and that she led the hysteria to draw attention from herself.
Records are unclear as to her fate.
One statement declares that she died soon after, in 1697, five years after the trials began, though the cause is unknown.
Others say she fled to Boston and ended her days as a prostitute, eventually succumbing to a sexually transmitted disease.
Still, legend whispered that she was a bride of Hell, and when she wasn't plying the alleys of Boston for coin, she was engaged in the blackest of rites and obscene ceremonies, soon becoming the most powerful witch in the Colonies, giving birth to a line of evil children who grew and achieved financial success while she never truly suffered what we call death.

It's a rumor, with little to back it up, but considering what she did to earn that reputation, I'm hard-pressed to shed many tears for her.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

> My daughter, mother & myself are actually going as Granny Weatherwax
> Nanny Ogg and Agnes Nitt (in that order) this year


You'll have to post some pics, my sons and Husband are huge Pratchett fans.


----------



## fritz42_male (Apr 30, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Here's a list of fictional witches
> 
> List of fictional witches - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Another Terry Pratchett fan!

I've got a grim reaper greeter and no-one seems to get why his eyes are blue - well it's coz death DOES have blue eyes (& likes cats) DUH!

Next year I might do a cauldron set with the three witches (Magrat not Agnes), Greebo and of course, the fool.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

BevAnn what about the three witches from MacBeth.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

fritz42_male said:


> Another Terry Pratchett fan!
> 
> I've got a grim reaper greeter and no-one seems to get why his eyes are blue - well it's coz death DOES have blue eyes (& likes cats) DUH!
> 
> Next year I might do a cauldron set with the three witches (Magrat not Agnes), Greebo and of course, the fool.


I tried going as Death from Discworld one year, but it's very tiring to TALK ALL IN CAPS!!! 

(don't worry, the Pratchett fans will get that one).

I would make a good librarian, though.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

How about Endora from Bewitched?
Glinda the Good Witch of the North (gag )
Lucy from The Peanuts


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

How about Serafina Pekkala from the Golden Compass? That's me dressed as her at the Witches Wingding last year (sitting on the floor in the front):


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome pics all..


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's one I think you'll like - 


YouTube - Grizelda the Ghastly Gourmet


And I've always been partial to Malicefant from Snow White.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I posted a link about this news story in another thread, but seeing as this one is about witches,well here it is again. What a fab job! I'd love to be a witch all day. Then again if you ask my Husband, he'd say I already am.

New witch of Wookey Hole cackles her way to £50,000 job | Mail Online


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

wolfman - omg. that was hysterical!! LMAO

How the hell did you find that?!?! What's really funny is, I'm an aspiring chef!! LOL So, my friends would get a hoot outta that!! 

I am still looking...I may do Andora from bewitched....I like her the best so far...


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Here's one I think you'll like -
> 
> 
> YouTube - Grizelda the Ghastly Gourmet
> ...


I know that may have supposed to have been the Witch-equivilent to Julia Childs....I was actually reminded of Barefoot Contessa......


----------

